# From my DH



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


What an awesome idea. He should sell them

Blessings, Linda


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.
> ...


Actually, he will if anyone wants one

:lol:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the yarn in your project. What is it?


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! so pretty!! great idea!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Beautiful! I love the yarn in your project. What is it?


Ella Rae Lace Merino - hand dyed. It works as a fine guage but she also has other weights


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

larsan said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! I love the yarn in your project. What is it?
> ...


Thank you. I'll keep that in mind for a future project.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful bowl! You have a very talented husband.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

DOLDOL said:


> That is a beautiful bowl! You have a very talented husband.


Thank you and yes, I do.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

about the yarn in this picture, it's by Ella Rae and it's called Lace Merino. It calls for a size 4 needle but I'm on a size 2. It's just simply wonderful yarn to work with. Of course they also produce it in other weights. Oh, and it's hand dyed.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the colour of the yarn you are using, and your DH's bowl is gorgeous, he is very clever.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Now that's a husband worth having! Very ingenious.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, I'll continue to keep him! After 50 years, we are finally used to each other :lol: :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

larsan said:


> Yep, I'll continue to keep him! After 50 years, we are finally used to each other :lol: :lol:


50 years. :wink: That's something to be proud of!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, I think so too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Conratulations on your 50 years together. The bowl is gorgeous, your hubby is very talented.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

He's a KEEPER!!.
Lovely bowl. Great idea.
Linda


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Your husband does beautiful work and congrat for 50 years, we are 52 years.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! How much does he ask for a similar one?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The bowl is beautiful and such a clever idea!


----------



## PMS (Apr 7, 2011)

The bowl is beautiful! I also like the the yarn and the item knitted. You are both very talented!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous! What talent...does he plan to make more to sell?


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

How wonderful is he! The bowl is beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just love the bowl.


----------



## Cables4fun (May 10, 2011)

larsan said:


> LCGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


 Your Husband's bowls are AMAZING!!! I Collect I Unique Yarn Bowls. I would love to acquire one of his. He is VERY talented!! Could you give me a price, or prices by size, or however you feel comfortable?

Thank you SOOO much!,
Lauri


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work - both your DH's and yours!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your hubby has a great idea. Love it and the bowl is so pretty to. What were you making with that lovely yarn. I love the color and the little bit of sheen.


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

Your husband did a lovely job on that bowl! I was going to suggest that he was a keeper, but I guess you figured that out already after 50 years.LOL The yarn is beautiful, love the color and the sheen of it. I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I've seen other yarn bowls but your is the best yet, colorwise. How much would he change for one?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

The bowl is fantastic! I would get him to get busy and make a few more and sell them to us! LOL


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Smarter than the average bear Booboo.
A great idea.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a clever idea! After re-wnding a ball of yarn courtesy of my cat's night of fun and frolic, I could really use something like that. I had no idea there was such a thing. A lid on top might be a separate item. It would deter a cat's curiosity.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes the bowl and yarn are both wonderful. Having 2 big dogs I am always picking hair our of my yarn as I work, and its not even on the floor! I'd love to know how much he'd charge.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

What a BEAUTIFUL bowl ! He had to have spent a lot of time creating it. How lucky you are to have such a thoughtful husband !


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! Both the bowl and the yarn!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful! But I guess you have to finish a project before you start the next one! LOL.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the bowl. You are blessed with a wonderful husband.


----------



## judistaton (Mar 5, 2011)

Send me a price!! I am interested!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice husband....mine can't do any thing like that, but he sure can sing like ELVIS


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Not only is this an awesome and clever idea...the bowl is beautiful!


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

that bowl is not only beautiful, but it will become a treasured heirloom! and 50 years together, awesome! Blessings to you both!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool. Sweet hubby!


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Double WOW! 50 years! and He made that bowl? 

How much would he sell them for? I could show that to my LYS owner.

Karen


----------



## Triple D (May 31, 2011)

How much would he charge for a beautiful bowl like that! I think I may have to have one!!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful bowl and lovely yarn, you are very lucky to be married for 50 years. Congratulations!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

larsan said:


> LCGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


I would like to know the price of the yarn bowl.... also, is it a clay bowl? If not, what is it made of? Kindly advise,
May in Atlanta


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Have to have one...will be waiting to hear price!!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

May said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > LCGIRL said:
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

the bowl is absolutely gorgeous. Is it ceramic? It looks like it's inlaid teakwood.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Benet said:


> Have to have one...will be waiting to hear price!!!


I've sent you a PM


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> the bowl is absolutely gorgeous. Is it ceramic? It looks like it's inlaid teakwood.


No, it's all wood. This particular one is black walnut and I think ash.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Meanwhile, Missy Knitter, your work is beautiful, too. Don't hide your light under a bushel, or however the saying goes ... Well, I Googled the saying, and given how long ago it was written and how many times it has been translated, the meaning is sort of this: If you do good work, let it shine. A city on a hill cannot be hidden; and you don't put a lamp under a bed or a bushel -- you put it on a stand so it can be seen. From the Christian Bible, both Matthew and Mark, in case you are interested. I am not Christian myself, but I get the meaning (as I do read and speak English!)


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd love to have a yarn bowl. If he is selling them, please let me know the price and other details. You are both lucky to have each other and to have been blessed with a long and happy marriage. My best wishes for continued luck and happiness for you both.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful bowl :thumbup:


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful bowl. Please PM me with a price. Thanks.


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

If your husband does decide to sell them, I would LOVE to have one. What a work of art! Both your knitting and his bowl. . . . what a pair.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> I'd love to have a yarn bowl. If he is selling them, please let me know the price and other details. You are both lucky to have each other and to have been blessed with a long and happy marriage. My best wishes for continued luck and happiness for you both.


Sending you a PM


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

Your husband's yarn bowl is simply beautiful. I love the combination of woods and am interested in ordering one. Kindly advise size and price. Has he considered making shawl pins? He has the knowledge, tools and wood and could surely turn some beautiful ones. How much would he charge for shawl pins?
Kindly advise and consider me his first customer. Your sweater tension is perfect. Looks beautiful. What a talented couple!
Patricia Leclerc
[email protected]


----------



## JennaRayne (Apr 15, 2011)

Would also love to know the price he will be selling the yarn bowl for.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would be interested in the bowl also... Please let me know the price...


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Larsan, Thank you for posting the picture of your DH's exquisite handiwork, it makes my day to see such fine craftsmanship and extraordinary woodwork. Your lovely knitting partners so well with it. My DH and I have been married for 49 years now, its a great blessing we are thankful for every day. I notice you have sooo many requests already, but I too would like to open my home to one of these gorgeous bowls. Please give info via PM to:[email protected]


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

JennaRayne said:


> Would also love to know the price he will be selling the yarn bowl for.


Sending you a PM now


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

grammy602002 said:


> I would be interested in the bowl also... Please let me know the price...


Sending you a PM now


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

helspec said:


> Hi Larsan, Thank you for posting the picture of your DH's exquisite handiwork, it makes my day to see such fine craftsmanship and extraordinary woodwork. Your lovely knitting partners so well with it. My DH and I have been married for 49 years now, its a great blessing we are thankful for every day. I notice you have sooo many requests already, but I too would like to open my home to one of these gorgeous bowls. Please give info via PM to:[email protected].net


Thank you for your lovely compliments. I am PMing you now.


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

Would love to know the size and price also of the bowl.

Thanks,
Greta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

This is lovely; your DH is very considerate.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Your hubby has a great idea. Love it and the bowl is so pretty to. What were you making with that lovely yarn. I love the color and the little bit of sheen.


That is going to be a sweater for myself. The yarn is by Ella rae, it's called lace merino. Calls for a size 4 needle but I'm working on a size 2. Gorgeous yarn to work with.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

bonster said:


> Beautiful! But I guess you have to finish a project before you start the next one! LOL.


Nope, just take the yarn out and put a different one in!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


What a wonderful man! He's a keeper!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.
> ...


He sure is!


----------



## cdclayton (Mar 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous! I want one...


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

The bowl is delicious and such a great idea. Would love the price. We're going to drive your poor husband nuts with all the requests. Just pm me at [email protected] Thanks!
Judi


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

jayabee said:


> The bowl is delicious and such a great idea. Would love the price. We're going to drive your poor husband nuts with all the requests. Just pm me at [email protected] Thanks!
> Judi


He's getting quite a kick out of the response! And I did send you a message


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I've contacted everyone who has asked me to. If you haven't gotten a message from me, please send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## grammiej (Apr 19, 2011)

I went to an art show recently and was hoping to find a yarn bowl there. I was so disappointed when I didn't find one. Please send me info. I would love to have one!


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Cute!! Lucky Lady be you.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My bad - I didn't notice the little slit to the hole. How clever! Love the color of your yarn too!


larsan said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! But I guess you have to finish a project before you start the next one! LOL.
> ...


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It is beautiful, so is your knitting. I love the slot to the yarn hole, can take it along with you if you want to.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hell Larsen that is absolutely lovely. what a talented man.
Beautiful work. Lucky you.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

awesome Bowl. Pat your hubby's back.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

grammiej said:


> I went to an art show recently and was hoping to find a yarn bowl there. I was so disappointed when I didn't find one. Please send me info. I would love to have one!


PM'd you.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone. DH is overwhelmed with the compliments he's received for his work. He puts a lot of time and effort into making lovely items so I personally love that you all think so too.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Please send info would love one. [email protected]


----------



## Jean100 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's beautiful! I would love the info. [email protected]
Exquisite craftsmanship!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


What a fantastic & beautiful idea!! Is he selling them? If so, I am interested in purchasing one. PM me with the details please.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I would also love to know about the bowl price ect.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a beautiful Bowl, wish he would make me one.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Would you PM me with the price for his bowl. Actually I don't know how to get a PM. Could you tell me that too?
thanks


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

glojax said:


> Would you PM me with the price for his bowl. Actually I don't know how to get a PM. Could you tell me that too?
> thanks


When you get a PM you should receive an email telling you you have one. OR you can just go into the top of your screen where it says Private Messages and if you have a new one, it will be yellow.

I'll send that to you now.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

How cool! Did he make the actual bowl, or did he alter a wood bowl that was bought?


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

YOUR HUBBY IS A KEEPER! Beautiful wood work.



larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> How cool! Did he make the actual bowl, or did he alter a wood bowl that was bought?


No, he made the actual bowl.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

What a clever idea. He should get a patent and sell the.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

What a clever idea. He should get a patent and sell them.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

He is very talented, he should patten and sell for sure!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow what a beautiful bowl and great idea.. its will making the task of rolling our yarn into balls something to look forward too... Your hubby did a beautiful job..


----------



## dotful (May 3, 2011)

If your hubby decides to make more of the beautiful bowls let us know the price. He may have more sales than he can handle!!!! LOL


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

What a beautiful bowl! I have been wanting one! Love it!
Judy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

What a beautiful bowl!!! That is great 50 years. I'm going on 32 years in August.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> What a beautiful bowl!!! That is great 50 years. I'm going on 32 years in August.


Thank you and 32 years is a real accomplishment as well.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

What would be the price of that bowl?


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not only is the bowl beautiful, but the yarn is too.


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh dear - I was late getting on line today - but I would like two yarn bowls, please. PM is [email protected] thanks


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Sharonchnn (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love one. what does he charge, including shipping?


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

How much does he charge for the bowl?
Thx
Jenny


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

What a beautiful bowl and such a clever idea. He does beautiful work. What would he charge to make one? I'm thinking of gifts for some special knitting friends.

Kathy, Atlanta


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would love one too. your DH may be soo busy that you will have to make an appt to see him! I lost my husband almost 2 years ago, and as wonderful as he was...he could not do woodwork! But he could make a car run like new!!
my email adddress: [email protected]


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

That bowl is gorgeous! How lucky you are to have such a beautiful piece of art! Does he sell them? What a clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

That bowl is gorgeous! How lucky you are to have such a beautiful piece of art! Does he sell them? What a clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## e-stitcher (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! You both do beautiful work!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi - Great yarn, love it. I'll definietly look it up. Haven't heard of it before. Be sure and show us finished sweater.

Great bowl. My husband was an officer in the Woodworkers Club in Plano, near Dallas. Unfortunately, he is not a turner. He builds equisite furiture. We just delivered a large Craftsman bookshelf done in pecan. I also have a daughter who was a potter, but doesn't have access to a kiln to make me a pottery yarn bowl. So...... I'll be sending a PM as well. 

DH made a living in advertising, but started as artist on drawing board and is always making something. Welded a great cactus sculpture for me out of barbed wire. Have plant growing in center out in back garden area. We both appreciate the work that goes intohahndcrafted items.

We are only at 48 years. DH always says he was born married or does not remember pre-Jynx (my name) Our 50th will be same year as oldest daughter's 25th so I feel a party is in order.


----------



## Irish0827 (May 10, 2011)

Just saw the beautiful bowl that your husband made. He is very talented! Congratulations on 50 years together! My husband was also talented unfortunately he passed away almost 10 years ago, he was only 49 years old and I miss him dearly. I would love to know how much your husband is charging for the bowl, that is if he hasn't already received to many orders. You can email me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

I also am interested in the beautiful yarn bowl-could you PM me the ordering info..thanks,Diane


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I love your yarn and the bowl......what does your husband charge for the yarn bowls?


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

Such a beautiful bowl and what a wonderful idea he came up with.And 50 years.Wow.I've been married 34 years this past march.You should try to sell the bowls on etsy or somewhere.How much would he be willing to sell them for?They are beautiful.


----------



## karen11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great idea except for those of us who have cats who would also think this was a great invention ;-)


----------



## ninaknits (Feb 25, 2011)

what a wonderful and practical idea! So many possibilities.. one for me.. a few for gifts to my fellow knitters... please PM me with your info. We are going to make your husband a rich man!


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Your husband is a true artist! All that inlaid wood takes a great deal of skill, not to mention patience and a gentle touch. Please give him my congratulations ... nice you both have hobbies that are so satisfying and beautiful.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

nice bowl but what is the knit project? It looks awsome


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice of him :thumbup:


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

While I love the color of your yarn and the evenness of your stitches, I really like the bowl your DH made for you. I will try to find one locally that will do the trick for me. I believe the loving gesture DH made was for you alone. How could he possibly entertain orders from 23,000 people, or even a 10th of them? Am awed by the longevity of your union...you go girl!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


What is his bowl made from? Is it inlaid or painted. What ever it is it is beautiful. You lucky lady. My husband thinks my knitting and crocheting is a waste of time. I should be reading and learning something.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

What a good idea as you say wool won't get dirty or roll around the floor. Clever husband :thumbup:


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I would love to have one! It's absolutely beautiful! Please email me with info at [email protected] Thanks!!!
Tammy


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


How pretty! That is such a great idea. I'm using plastic bags with a little hole, because the yarn kept rolling all over the place. Thought of using my tea kettle or coffee pot, since I don't really use them for much else these days. If he decides to sell them, let us know. Great idea! Love it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

He should market and sell them. He might even want to put a patent on it so no one could steal his idea. There are lots of us who knit and crochet who would pay for something this beautiful. I'd like one with a lid so the dog hair doesn't get all over it.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandi Lee said:


> Your husband is a true artist! All that inlaid wood takes a great deal of skill, not to mention patience and a gentle touch. Please give him my congratulations ... nice you both have hobbies that are so satisfying and beautiful.


LOL - both have the same name! You just spell yours with an "i" instead of a "y". Middle names are spelled the same though. I also have a sister-in-law with my name but she spells Lee as Lea. But anyway ----

Thank you for the lovely compliments. Larry really is talented. I show him a picture, tell him I'd like something like that and the next thing I know, I have it!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful bowl - looks so pretty - Wouldn't mind having one but my cat would have a field day with the yarn. Need to keep whatever I'm working with at the time either hidden or pretty well enclosed so she can't get at it. She thinks I'm there to entertain her when I take out my knitting.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

habet said:


> nice bowl but what is the knit project? It looks awsome


That is going to be a sweater for myself - using size 2 needles and Ella Rae lace merino wool.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow that is beautiful i have seen ceramic but this is all wood right. did a great job . 

diana


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm coming in after nine pages of comment, but I do want to add my admiration for your husband's beautiful work and for yours too! I love the wood choices he's made, and your yarn color is beautiful. I've never heard of yarn bowls, so I've learned something new too. His waiting list must be miles long by now, but I'd love to know how to order one. Thanks.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been "lurking" on this site for several months, but your husband's bowl finally got me to register. I would also love the information on purchasing a bowl as well as the bowl dimension. BTW, I also have a knitting cat buddy named Gizmo!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Mungie said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.
> ...


Mungie...please tell your husband that you are, in fact, reading...your stitches, your rows, your pattern, your knitting/crocheting & that you are always learning when you are doing your needlework. Your brain is getting as much exercise as if you were holding a book, in fact maybe more, because you are also doing math, your eyes are looking at fine details, your fingers are being kept limber by the constant movement. You are also relaxing & happy & a happy person doesn't have time to (k)nitpick things by watching what other people are doing. Obviously your husband is not doing anything fulfilling to him or he wouldn't have the time or frame of mind to criticize what you are doing in your free time. Nothing we enjoy so much is ever a waste of time.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

larsan said:


> My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.


That is the most beautiful one i have seen yet ... I love wooden bowls or bowls that just look like wooden bowls ... he definitely SHOULD sell them , people love them , I would love one !! Post more as he makes them !!! :-D


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Mungie said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.
> ...


 :| Im sorry your DH feels that way , we appreciate what you make !! and i have no idea what you make LOL ... Read a new pattern , Learn a new stitch .. there you go you did both !


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

It is beautiful. I hope he makes these to sell. I love wooden bowls that look like this. So Lovely.
Johnna


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mungie said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just made me this yarn bowl. It's so your yarn doesn't roll around, get messy or dirty. Put your yarn ball in the bowl, it stays put and it looks pretty besides.
> ...


These bowls are handmade all of wood. He cuts the pieces and creates the bowls. It is inlaid, again all wood - not painted.
Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

larsan said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


What a lot of work to do all of that inlay, and so well done. You are both so very talented. Maybe he could post more of his work along with yours. Would love to see it all. Take care and have fun both of you.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mungie said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Mungie said:
> ...


He does have a blog - that I don't keep up as much as I should!
http://woodbylarry.blogspot.com/


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to know the price and size too... Thank you, lynn


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! I would love a bowl like that! How much does he charge? Thanks!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

larsan said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


WOW....He is a pro !!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

larsan said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


Just checked out the blog & he is soooooo talented! His items are awesome!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Just check the site and what lovely work he does how proud he must feel


kneonknitter said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Mungie said:
> ...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum madeinparadise. I think her husband made it for her not for sale


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

just wanted to add that the yarn bowl is a great ideal- and he would be just the one, after 50 years of marriage, to know just how to please his woman..... he should put a patten(?) on it, I've never seen one like that, does he have his own shop, what would he charge? you can e-mail me at:[email protected]


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

Sandy, I just finished admiring your husband's work,left him a comment - what a talent he has, and such unusual pieces too.the two of you should set up a business together - you would do well, after all, you've got 50 years of experience together....Gloria


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

gloria Lambe said:


> Sandy, I just finished admiring your husband's work,left him a comment - what a talent he has, and such unusual pieces too.the two of you should set up a business together - you would do well, after all, you've got 50 years of experience together....Gloria


Thank you! He enjoys doing this as a hobby albeit almost full time but has no interest in making it an official business. Then it becomes work and takes away the enjoyment for him.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Checked out Larry's blog, and what beautiful and unique bowls he makes among other things. You're both very talented.


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

what kind of yarn is that? It looks different?
peggy


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

pegschr said:


> what kind of yarn is that? It looks different?
> peggy


That is hand dyed merino wool from Ella rae called Lace Merino. It calls for size 4 needles but I'm working on size 2 (I knit lose). Very tightly spun so it's a small round yarn (does that make sense) with no fuzzies at all. Beautiful soft feel and wonderful drape.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

How clever! You have one smart husband.


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

I sooo understand Larry not wanting to make his art into an official business with pressures and deadlines etc... I just checked out his blog and am very impressed with the variety and quality of his work. His passion for woodwork is tangible. Once he gets out from under the yarn bowl orders I might want to tempt him with a special request, but that can wait!!!
Best to you both, Helga


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

helspec said:


> I sooo understand Larry not wanting to make his art into an official business with pressures and deadlines etc... I just checked out his blog and am very impressed with the variety and quality of his work. His passion for woodwork is tangible. Once he gets out from under the yarn bowl orders I might want to tempt him with a special request, but that can wait!!!
> Best to you both, Helga


Thank you Helga, for your kind words. And by all means, feel free to contact him at a later time.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS. That's a work of art. The only think I would want to put in it is a nice soft ball of yarn. Thank you for sharing...love it!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS. That's a work of art. The only think I would want to put in it is a nice soft ball of yarn. Thank you for sharing...love it!


Thank you. I have to admit that I'm just enjoying using it and admiring it.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice husband...and also very talented as you are as a knitter!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You need to list in in our classified section, I wish I could afford one they are beautiful, (issues spelling the other word)


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

These bowls are very pretty. How much would they be?
Deanna


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just re read what I wrote, I did not like the way it sounded that is not how I meant it. I meant it as a recommendations, I love your bowl. I have seen them in pottery but not wood that is gorgeous. If you list it in our classified you might get a huge response and lots wanting one. That is what I meant to say not like you should not post here, thank for understanding and please, please, do not be offended anyone. I love the bowls.



clogden21 said:


> You need to list in in our classified section, I wish I could afford one they are beautiful, (issues spelling the other word)


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow it is beautiful work.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I just re read what I wrote, I did not like the way it sounded that is not how I meant it. I meant it as a recommendations, I love your bowl. I have seen them in pottery but not wood that is gorgeous. If you list it in our classified you might get a huge response and lots wanting one. That is what I meant to say not like you should not post here, thank for understanding and please, please, do not be offended anyone. I love the bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the biggest reason I don't like emails, texting, posting etc. There is no voice inflections attached to the words & altho we may be using one tone of voice in our heads as we type, somehow or other, it seems to come across in a totally different way when written & read by others. Have had to explain my words many times, over the phone or long written explanations & not always to strangers on the internet but, loved ones as well. Don't feel bad. Your intentions were good & honestly, I took your post as a suggestion not as a reprimand.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > I just re read what I wrote, I did not like the way it sounded that is not how I meant it. I meant it as a recommendations, I love your bowl. I have seen them in pottery but not wood that is gorgeous. If you list it in our classified you might get a huge response and lots wanting one. That is what I meant to say not like you should not post here, thank for understanding and please, please, do not be offended anyone. I love the bowls.
> ...


ABSOLUTELY agree that there was no problem with your post.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Sandy -I noticed by your signature that you have two cats. How do you keep the out of that beautiful yarn bowl??


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Barb R said:


> Sandy -I noticed by your signature that you have two cats. How do you keep the out of that beautiful yarn bowl??


My cats never bother my knitting. When I was doing all my counted cross stitch - silk floss out all the time - they never bothered that either.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Sandy, I didn't get any info - maybe my address got lost in cyber space! [email protected] Thanks so much


larsan said:


> I think I've contacted everyone who has asked me to. If you haven't gotten a message from me, please send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Am emailing you now


----------



## knittingnurse (Mar 1, 2011)

larsan said:


> pegschr said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of yarn is that? It looks different?
> ...


I have the same yarn and color that I bought to make a sweater, which I did start and did not like how it was coming out. Now I have all this yarn and no pattern, what pattern are you using? And how much yarn does it require.

Carol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knittingnurse said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > pegschr said:
> ...


Carol, sometimes our yarn does not want to be what you want it to be. Why not put it away for a while & sooner or later you will see a pattern & the first thing you know, that yarn will be yelling it's head off to be made into the item.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

knittingnurse said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > pegschr said:
> ...


My sweater is from her book for that yarn and it takes 4 hanks in my size


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love this! Your DH does beautiful work!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> I love this! Your DH does beautiful work!!


Again, thank you!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the bowl and your knitting is beautiful, congrats on 50 yrs of marriage too


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Isis said:


> I love the bowl and your knitting is beautiful, congrats on 50 yrs of marriage too


Thank you!


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

What a beautiful bowl....I love it. I have been using a plastic bag for the doily thread (gallon size), does the same thing but not pretty like that bowl.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is absolutly beautiful and so clever.....I'd be very interested in buying one if he's making them for sale: [email protected] =) !!!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## FreJo (May 17, 2011)

Sandi, it looks like your husband is a "wood turner". My husband "turned a round bottom bowl" for me several years ago - at first I didn't think much of it, until I used it. I love it.

He is my high school sweetheart, we have been married 67 years.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

FreJo said:


> Sandi, it looks like your husband is a "wood turner". My husband "turned a round bottom bowl" for me several years ago - at first I didn't think much of it, until I used it. I love it.
> 
> He is my high school sweetheart, we have been married 67 years.


Larry is into wood - turning, hand carving, building. He just likes wood. We, too are highschool sweethearts but 'only' 50 years.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

My oldest son does this also and his grandfather taught him... He made me a jug with a cork stopper... Next I might be bowl worthy...


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful craftsmanship - does he sell to the public? :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Larsan, what a beautiful wool bowl that your husband has made for you. My husband was a woodworker too so I appreciate all the work that your husband has put into it. Do you know of anyone that sells these bowls as I am looking for 2 or 3. Originally I was looking for ceramic but would be concerned about it breaking. Wood is a perfect alternative. I have searched for them up here in Canada but so far no luck. How very lucky you are to have such a talented hubby!!


----------



## currydayton (Jun 23, 2011)

Your knitting bowl is beautiful. I would love to have a knitting bowl made by your DH. I checked his website & all of his bowls are stunning. Would you mind sending me info on purchasing one?

Email: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Schnauzer said:


> beautiful craftsmanship - does he sell to the public? :thumbup:


I've PM'd you


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> Larsan, what a beautiful wool bowl that your husband has made for you. My husband was a woodworker too so I appreciate all the work that your husband has put into it. Do you know of anyone that sells these bowls as I am looking for 2 or 3. Originally I was looking for ceramic but would be concerned about it breaking. Wood is a perfect alternative. I have searched for them up here in Canada but so far no luck. How very lucky you are to have such a talented hubby!!


I've PM'd you.


----------



## betteboop517 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to buy a bowl. My address is [email protected] I live in Philly Pa. Thank u. bette


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

wonderful hubby and beautiful bowl


----------



## sasa53 (Jan 29, 2011)

How much would he charge for this lovely bowl?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love one of your husband's yarn bowls. Kindly contact me at [email protected] and let me know if he will do it and cost. Thanks.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

This is truely one of the needest things I've ever seen! 
I had a porcelin kettle I used for years, but this is pretty!
I also created a crochete caddy when I was younger. I still use that. How could I get one? Please let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

email: [email protected]
I would love some info on this beautiful yarn bowl


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

larsan said:


> Yep, I'll continue to keep him! After 50 years, we are finally used to each other :lol: :lol:


very talented man! and an awesome idea. i love working with wood also.. my entire family does.. so i admire anyone who has the patience to do wood working. and yarn as well. both are fun but neither are easy.

fifty! great!
we just had our 8th anniversary. he says he "thinks he'll keep me." lol 
i can only hope to have fifty with him!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I saw your comment.
I was just looking at everyone's wonderful work.
If you look at the bowl, it has a slot next to the
hole. You can easily take the yarn out of the bowl
and take it with you before you finished the project.
Or, you can easily put a ball of yarn into the bowl
and feed it through the slot to the whole.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful! But I guess you have to finish a project before you start the next one! LOL.
I had replied to this comment>
I thought the thread would go with my comment
about the slot in the bowl before the hole.
Dick


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Beautiful! But I guess you have to finish a project before you start the next one! LOL.
> I had replied to this comment>
> I thought the thread would go with my comment
> about the slot in the bowl before the hole.
> Dick


No, you don't. Just take the yarn out of the slit that leads to the hole. I change back and forth all the time.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Thank you! He enjoys doing this as a hobby albeit almost full time but has no interest in making it an official business. Then it becomes work and takes away the enjoyment for him.

I feel the same way. I like to crochet.
But, I don't want it to be a business.
It is so much fun a relaxing. Most of my work
is donated to charity.
I worked with a man that did beautiful wood work.
Back in the 80's, he brought in a picture of some of his work.
People wanted him to make them things.
He said, "Not at any price." It was his hobby and he didn't want
it to be a job.
Dick


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

gorgeous! I've never seen them in wood be fore, only ceramic. His work is stunning!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree completely, Dick


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel the same way ! For years I have sew, crocheted,cross stitched and a numerous other crafts. I have always called these my hobbies. People say I should sell these treasures... but I said that would turned it all into a job & the "love" for it would die. My family is huge... so over the years they all have gotten some really cool gifts. And so have my friends, I, too, donate, That's where the love is. I just ordered 2 bowls. I'll take what ever comes & when it gets here... I get the best from this artist and love it !!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> I feel the same way ! For years I have sew, crocheted,cross stitched and a numerous other crafts. I have always called these my hobbies. People say I should sell these treasures... but I said that would turned it all into a job & the "love" for it would die. My family is huge... so over the years they all have gotten some really cool gifts. And so have my friends, I, too, donate, That's where the love is. I just ordered 2 bowls. I'll take what ever comes & when it gets here... I get the best from this artist and love it !!!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

how do all get your town on your BIO?


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> how do all get your town on your BIO?


go into your profile (at the top of this page) first item in line 2 and there's a place for you to add that.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

awww..thanks. :roll:


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

now...what is a DH ?


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> now...what is a DH ?


Dear husband (or whatever other 'd' word works in your case) (giggle)


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought that might be it... not in my case, tho... :?: 
You have been very helpfull. Thankyou so much. I just joined up this weekend & I'm already enjoying helpfull hints, stories, ideas... all of it. I just need help in navigateing a tad...ya know? Actually, I've had a p.c. for less than 3 yrs....late bloomer, I guess :?


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> I thought that might be it... not in my case, tho... :?:
> You have been very helpfull. Thankyou so much. I just joined up this weekend & I'm already enjoying helpfull hints, stories, ideas... all of it. I just need help in navigateing a tad...ya know? Actually, I've had a p.c. for less than 3 yrs....late bloomer, I guess :?


You're doing great - and now you have your location in! Good for you. This gets to be a time waster (should be knitting) but it's still a lot of tun and great useful information.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

but it's also a great diversion. I still work a full time job...and sometimes this takes me "OUT-OF-MYSELF".
a good healing agent....... :lol:


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

how mush would he charge for a bowl? I think they are awesome


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> but it's also a great diversion. I still work a full time job...and sometimes this takes me "OUT-OF-MYSELF".
> a good healing agent....... :lol:


We all need that time - retired or not.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

:thumbup: yup... true story.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Larsan went to your husband web-site, all i can say is WOW WOW He is very talented and all his bowls are just beautiful. Can't wait to see your sweater when it is done and love the color. Could you sent me the prices for the bowls.

[email protected] Thanks Mary


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

G'day from Oz I have a very utliitarian version of your bowl which is a large plastic container with a fold back lid with has a smooth hole in its centre. It also has a useful carry handle. I wish it were as beautiful as your handmade-with-love yarn bowl but my cat firmly believes that any exposed ball of yarn is open game! Perhaps this is an idea for your craftsman husband to consider should he be making for sale. Happy knitting. Gabi


----------



## nana10 (Jun 3, 2011)

that is beautiful and useful


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

nana10 said:


> that is beautiful and useful


Yes it is, I wonder now why I didn't have any for so long

:lol:


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I want one.....please, the price and how to get it! Jane in Alpharetta, GA


----------



## mommabarr (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a ceramic yarn bowl, but would also like info. PM at [email protected]


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just beautiful and so thoughtful of him!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Weezieo77 said:


> Just beautiful and so thoughtful of him!


He's a keeper for sure

:thumbup:


----------



## TheThreadLady (Mar 9, 2011)

I too have a very talented husband in the workshop who loves to work with wood. He has been talking about making me another box, but I will show him this picture and ask him to make me this instead! He is always looking for new projects to do and I have greatly benefited from his talent. We've been married for 38 years and in 2 years he will retire. About 6 years ago I started his woodworking career by buying him a jigsaw. Of course, he now has a fully furnished workshop in the garage (we have a 4 car garage, so he took over the back half) with very expensive tools and all the power tools too! It's been fun watching him develop and I had a secret motive---I don't want him in the house bugging me after he retires. He never had any hobbies before, so I made sure he would have something to do after he's done working. He made me a big board ironing board that is set on drawers instead of an ironing board. I just saw an ad for the same thing in Nancy's Notions for $900.00! He makes them for my friends with adjustable shelves and won't take any more money than what he spends on the wood which is $135.00. The same one he makes for them sells for $500.00. He even has them come over so he can measure them to make sure the board is the right height!


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

I tecieved my yarn bowl and I can't begin to tell you how much I love it. It is truly a work of art. So very beautiful. Thank you so very much. The price is so reasonable. Thank you. I will be ordering again.
God Bless
Sandie


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm interested... 
What is he selling them for?
Julianne


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

sandie said:


> I tecieved my yarn bowl and I can't begin to tell you how much I love it. It is truly a work of art. So very beautiful. Thank you so very much. The price is so reasonable. Thank you. I will be ordering again.
> God Bless
> Sandie


Thank you Sandie


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

What a treasure of a husband you have. But he is lucky, too, to have a wife that cares so much about him. Everyone has a talent and sometimes it takes years to come out, but when it does, it's a pleasure to see evolve, especially in people we love. I have two sons, one who is very book smart, and the other who is so very talented with his hands. The "student" went on for years of schooling and has carved out a wonderful profession. The other son is a skilled laborer, and can do just about anything with his hands. He could build a house, practically all by himself. They are so different, but share the same morals, values and faith. I am equally proud of them both.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

TheThreadLady said:


> I too have a very talented husband in the workshop who loves to work with wood. He has been talking about making me another box, but I will show him this picture and ask him to make me this instead! He is always looking for new projects to do and I have greatly benefited from his talent. We've been married for 38 years and in 2 years he will retire. About 6 years ago I started his woodworking career by buying him a jigsaw. Of course, he now has a fully furnished workshop in the garage (we have a 4 car garage, so he took over the back half) with very expensive tools and all the power tools too! It's been fun watching him develop and I had a secret motive---I don't want him in the house bugging me after he retires. He never had any hobbies before, so I made sure he would have something to do after he's done working. He made me a big board ironing board that is set on drawers instead of an ironing board. I just saw an ad for the same thing in Nancy's Notions for $900.00! He makes them for my friends with adjustable shelves and won't take any more money than what he spends on the wood which is $135.00. The same one he makes for them sells for $500.00. He even has them come over so he can measure them to make sure the board is the right height!


wow! :thumbup: How lovely !!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> sandie said:
> 
> 
> > I tecieved my yarn bowl and I can't begin to tell you how much I love it. It is truly a work of art. So very beautiful. Thank you so very much. The price is so reasonable. Thank you. I will be ordering again.
> ...


I ordered 2 last week... can not wait for them to come... :XD:


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> What a treasure of a husband you have. But he is lucky, too, to have a wife that cares so much about him. Everyone has a talent and sometimes it takes years to come out, but when it does, it's a pleasure to see evolve, especially in people we love. I have two sons, one who is very book smart, and the other who is so very talented with his hands. The "student" went on for years of schooling and has carved out a wonderful profession. The other son is a skilled laborer, and can do just about anything with his hands. He could build a house, practically all by himself. They are so different, but share the same morals, values and faith. I am equally proud of them both.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

The yarn bowl is fabulous! So nicely finished off to perfection. Anyone would be thrilled to have one of these. Well done and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

Lulubelle said:


> What a treasure of a husband you have. But he is lucky, too, to have a wife that cares so much about him. Everyone has a talent and sometimes it takes years to come out, but when it does, it's a pleasure to see evolve, especially in people we love. I have two sons, one who is very book smart, and the other who is so very talented with his hands. The "student" went on for years of schooling and has carved out a wonderful profession. The other son is a skilled laborer, and can do just about anything with his hands. He could build a house, practically all by himself. They are so different, but share the same morals, values and faith. I am equally proud of them both.


Morals, faith and values out weigh the talents but is great when they have it all. You are blessed and I am as well with the children God has given us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How can I get one ? Please letme know and also how much does he sell them for? You can send me these at my email address.


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely bowl. So nice that both of you are very talented!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I purchased one, and besides being a work of art, it keeps my yarn from rolling all over the room when I'm knitting.
Very nice! Sure beats a plastic bag on the coffee table!!!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

HI!! Recieved my bowl! I love it. It is really cute....and functional. Thank you both!

Marty


----------



## margaret Karlin (Jan 26, 2011)

I cannot find larsan bowls online


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

margaret Karlin said:


> I cannot find larsan bowls online


Nope, they aren't online. I've PM'd you.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great idea! And it's a beautiful bowl, too! Does he sell them? I'd love one.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ooh! And I also live in South Texas (San Antonio).


----------



## margaret Karlin (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to order one too


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> margaret Karlin said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot find larsan bowls online
> ...


I just got the 2 I ordered yesterday. They are simply beautimuss!!! I will never have to worry about pulling the guts out of a 'pull-out-skien' again. I have the prettiest little bowl to let my yarn rest in. The second one is for my niece. I can't wait to give it to her!!! Thanks so much, Sandy & Larry!!! :thumbup:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > margaret Karlin said:
> ...


Thank you - glad you like it!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> Mogurt said:
> 
> 
> > larsan said:
> ...


Love is a much better word!!!


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

I love mine. I am ready to order another one, when your husband is ready.
God Bless
Sandie


----------



## vandamk (Mar 3, 2011)

Please send me ordering information on those beautiful yarn bowls. Hopefully he is not as busy now! Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow, nice yarn bowl. your dh is one heck of a craftsman. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been going through a hard time. my sister has Parkinson's Disease and is in the final stages and it's a lot of work. It's cut down a lot on my knitting time, so I have to find a way to 1] feel better and 2] push myself into knitting more even if it's 2 AM while she sleeps. So I am ready to find out the price for the yarn bowl. Can you PM me? Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to get the message. I've started knitting wrist bands from left over sock merino yarn. Quick and painless and each one different. it's a help. When I have time, I'll try to fix the mistake I made in a hat with Brioche stitch. The stitch is easy, fixing is not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Brilliant. It looks shop bought. Lucky you. I have a plastic box with a hole in the lid. lol xx


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

what a clever hubby you have, i had one in the 1950s but it was plastic and compared to yours well not even in the same league :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the bowl! True craftsmanship! Beautiful!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Princessofquitealot said:


> Love the bowl! True craftsmanship! Beautiful!


I love your user name !!!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I just sent you a PM.
Sandy



harmony27 said:


> I've been going through a hard time. my sister has Parkinson's Disease and is in the final stages and it's a lot of work. It's cut down a lot on my knitting time, so I have to find a way to 1] feel better and 2] push myself into knitting more even if it's 2 AM while she sleeps. So I am ready to find out the price for the yarn bowl. Can you PM me? Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to get the message. I've started knitting wrist bands from left over sock merino yarn. Quick and painless and each one different. it's a help. When I have time, I'll try to fix the mistake I made in a hat with Brioche stitch. The stitch is easy, fixing is not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

vandamk said:


> Please send me ordering information on those beautiful yarn bowls. Hopefully he is not as busy now! Thanks. [email protected]


Sorry for the delay - we' ve been gone. Am emailing you now.
Sandy


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like price info please. Love that bowl! I would like one. Marsha


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

wanderer said:


> I would like price info please. Love that bowl! I would like one. Marsha


Sending you a PM now.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful woodworking. He is quite talented.


----------



## DianneLR (Dec 22, 2011)

50 years, that means you are probably around 70. I always admire seniors who adapt to new and modern things, like computers.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

DianneLR said:


> 50 years, that means you are probably around 70. I always admire seniors who adapt to new and modern things, like computers.


I think it's funny that when any of my kids need help with their computers, they call me. One woke me up the other morning and I said I was still tired. She said, OK, think about this question and I answered it in my sleep. Ha ha! And of course it worked.


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow!!!
That yarn bowl is beautiful. I would love one like that. Unfortunately I live in the UK and I dread to think what post and packaging would cost. You are very lucky to have a husband who can make something that beautiful and useful. He should make lots of them and sell them, you have a great site in the US called Etsy. unfortunately I can never get on that site, well I can look at it but it wont register me, it doesn't like my computer for some strange reason.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Wow!!!
> That yarn bowl is beautiful. I would love one like that. Unfortunately I live in the UK and I dread to think what post and packaging would cost. You are very lucky to have a husband who can make something that beautiful and useful. He should make lots of them and sell them, you have a great site in the US called Etsy. unfortunately I can never get on that site, well I can look at it but it wont register me, it doesn't like my computer for some strange reason.


Thank you for your compliment. Selling on Etsy or anywhere would turn a pleasureable hobby into a demanding business, so he is just keeping it as a hobby and making them for people when they ask him to. Of course all of our friends have them (if they're knitters)


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky friends.
this is me :mrgreen: jealousy, I just can't help it :lol:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Lucky friends.
> this is me :mrgreen: jealousy, I just can't help it :lol:


 :lol: FUNNY


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you tell me how to contact you? I would love to have one of the beautiful bowls your husband makes. Janet.


----------



## doreen begg (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi my name is Doreen iv not long started with knitting paradise and not very good with laptop either but i just saw your bowl your husband made you and my daughter would could you tell me how much they cost and the colours and if they hold 100g ball of wool please.
Thank you Doreen


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that bowl made out of wood? I would like to know the price also.


----------



## chills (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to get a bowl. Please tell me how much?

Colleen


----------



## chills (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to get a bowl. Please tell me how much?

Colleen


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I would also like to know how much the bowls are. They are gorgeous.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish I could purchase one.Might not get much knitting done though,be staring at the beauty of it.Truly a work of art!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriciabr (Apr 8, 2011)

I also would love to buy one of these beautiful bowls. Please PM me. Thanks1


----------



## gringa (Nov 29, 2011)

...and add me to the long list of folks interested in your husband's GORGEOUS bowls...!!!


----------



## Cathy G (Jun 19, 2012)

All I can say is WOW WOW WOW that is a beautiful bowl, I love seeing talent! And congrats on your 50 yrs....God has blessed you for sure!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I have one of these prized possessions and it is a beauty.


----------



## frontier4 (May 21, 2012)

Just found this link. What a gorgeous bowl! Is your hubby still making these to sell? Please PM me if he is. Thank you so very much.


----------



## debs1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

this is great, ive been looking for one here in england but they are not easy to fine and if you do they are quite expensive.


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

I may be interested in a yarn bowl that your DH crafts. It is absolutely beautiful. Would you be kind enough to tell me how much he charges. Thanks. I am Craftylady4ever.


----------



## pollyana (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello: Could I get information on the yarn bowls your husband makes, if he is still making them. Sizes, prices etc.. 
Thank You

Sheri


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

how much is he selling them for , they are awesome


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful bowl. Please PM me with a price. Thanks.
Blessing to you both
Sharon


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gorgeous, how sweet of him to make this for you. 

I'd buy one. 

Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

how much does he sell the yarn bowls for and how much would it cost to send to Canada
Thankyou Sandy


----------



## Bona (Feb 23, 2012)

You are one lucky lady to have such a talented and thoughtful husband! By the way, is that yarn cotton and viscose? I need some patterns for that kind of yarn.


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!!!! Hes definitely a master woodworker. Thats beautiful.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

If at all possible I would like to buy one of the beautiful yarn bowls. They look absolutely precious. Your DH is a very talented craftsman. Please advise availability and other details. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Silberdistel said:


> If at all possible I would like to buy one of the beautiful yarn bowls. They look absolutely precious. Your DH is a very talented craftsman. Please advise availability and other details. Thank you so much in advance.


Sorry, here's my email [email protected]


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You should really not be surprised that so many would love to own one of Larry's bowls, INCLUDING ME. 
Not only are they useful they are BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART!
Each thing that he has shown on his blog is wonderfully made.
They all say "LOVE SPOKEN HERE"


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a beautiful yarn bowl! I would be very interested in buying one. Please let me know if I could buy one.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

What does he charge for a yarn bowl? I'd like to try one.

Karen


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what a sweet hubby!


----------



## nablady (Dec 2, 2012)

Can you still purchase a wooden yarn bowl fromy ou.

thank you


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi - I love your yarn bowl - how much does your husband charge?
thanks
Barb


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi!
I was searching the KP site for hand crafted yarn bowls and came across a posting of two bowls made by your husband. Does he make these if ordered? Yours are beautiful!
Donna


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

springdh said:


> Hi!
> I was searching the KP site for hand crafted yarn bowls and came across a posting of two bowls made by your husband. Does he make these if ordered? Yours are beautiful!
> Donna


I have sent you a message.


----------

